# Maidstone Reptile Expo



## gav8210 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Hi guys*
*Has anyone heard anything about this years Maidstone Reptile* *Expo show? I had heard that it had been postponed?*


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

gav8210 said:


> *Hi guys*
> *Has anyone heard anything about this years Maidstone Reptile* *Expo show? I had heard that it had been postponed?*


Why did you post this in the genetics section? Yes the April Maidstone show has been cancelled: victory:


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone know why has it been cancelled?


----------



## Reptiles'r'us (Sep 17, 2009)

the same reason the essex (shenfield) how was nearly cancelled last september. the antis stuck their great big noses in again!!! grrrr


----------



## Reptiles'r'us (Sep 17, 2009)

*show


----------



## gav8210 (Jan 24, 2010)

purpleskyes said:


> Why did you post this in the genetics section? Yes the April Maidstone show has been cancelled: victory:


Didnt realise i had, just thought it was General chat. Thanks for the help though. Do you know if they are going to hold it on another date?


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

gav8210 said:


> Didnt realise i had, just thought it was General chat. Thanks for the help though. Do you know if they are going to hold it on another date?


Apperately the August one is still on: victory:


----------



## snake boy alex (Jan 13, 2010)

*hmmm*

well im going to go on sunday anway... if its closed il jst go shopping in town lol


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

snake boy alex said:


> well im going to go on sunday anway... if its closed il jst go shopping in town lol


I just hope Tesco's is ready for the rush:lol2:

Natrix:whistling2:


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

argh.... was looking forward to that... is it defo off?


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes it was definatly off!! Lol B&Q was not much fun tbh  

Turned up to find two other RFUK'er outside and us all like....''Erm what's going on!'' 

x


----------

